

Twitter Joker Found Guilty After Harmless Tweet About Airport - jayphelps
http://gizmodo.com/5687489/twitter-joker-found-guilty-after-harmless-tweet-about-airport

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This is utterly insane. The court explicitly refused to consider context,
saying that the remark, on its own, with no context, was inherently
threatening and would have been regarded so by anyone with intelligence.

Woe betide you should you ever say anything taken out of context.

Find someone you really don't like, find a comment they make, interpret it as
a threat, and file a complaint under anti-terrorism legislation.

Insanity.

------
epo
For those who don't want to read up on this, "found guilty" means a £1,000
fine and having £2,600 costs awarded against him. A stiff penalty for
stupidity for sure, but he is not doing jail time.

A threat is made, it has to be investigated. He is paying the costs of that
investigation. This is why you don't shout "fire!" in a crowded theater. This
clown got what he deserved.

------
Semiapies
As per the first comment at the site, an actual article:
[http://www.webuser.co.uk/news/top-stories/506872/twitter-
bom...](http://www.webuser.co.uk/news/top-stories/506872/twitter-bomb-joker-
appeal-rejected)

